# Security: Steering Locks; Other?



## sadams0 (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi,
I just upgraded to a 2018 TTS (from a TDI Ultra)
See: https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... start=2027

and I'm a bit more concerned about security as it's a more valuable/desirable/nickable car.
I live in a rural area and I'm not massively concerned about it being stolen from the driveway here (tho obvs that is a risk) - it's more if/when I'm out and about around the UK (for work).

I have seen some comment on here regarding steering locks here (can't find much via searching here mind!) but I'd be interested in views/experience with:

i) Steering locks, other devices in general
ii) specific, known to work, recommendations for such

Thanks in advance


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

To be honest, it's not going to get nicked when it's left away from home unless they bring flatbed with lift. They'll want you for the keys if they are prepared to go for aggravated robbery.

A steering lock is much more useful at home when they come for your keys, just another thing they have to consider and might be enough to put them off. You have to keep the key for the steering lock separate to the car key otherwise there's no point - something else to consider.

The best steering lock on the market is the DiskLok. I've had one for years and used it on numerous cars and the Transporter. The one I have is a "small" and has fitted everything with chunky steering wheels and so on, however, it is a proper tight squeeze on the TTS due to the wheel being concave. I would think it would damage the wheel long term. Perhaps a medium would fit ok?

I'm not fussed, I only tried it out of curiosity.

If you're really bothered something like an Autowatch Ghost would do the trick.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

As above.

Stop lock pro elite or disclock for a visual deterrent,

Pandora, Starline or Ghost for security.

Both Pandora and Starline have remote shutdown but are quite a bit more expensive than AW Ghost


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

I agree with PHAZER the DiskLok is the most effective and visible deterrent for your car. Should you get one, buy the steering wheel cover, it's elasticated and protects the leather and also buy the carry bag, the DiskLok is fairly heavy and this helps when you are moving it about.


----------



## Saco (Feb 29, 2016)

Stop lock Pro was recommended to me. I got one from Amazon for about £55 and it fits TTS steering wheel perfectly.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Disklok is great for RS as it covers the starter button. They also do an albeit thin fabric wheel cover which saves a bit of wear and tear.

AWG or anything else that connects might jeopardise your warranty. Portector is good for obd and is Thatcham approved but I was told it would invalidate the warranty which is mental given how knickable these cars are. If your ok with safety at home, you won't worry about lights, maybe camera and if patio door, good anti snap locks like ulteon.

Other options I've seen include anti ram posts assuming you've got walls or something that helps block it in. Tracker is another but subscriptions can add more cost and not all insurers give a discount.

Keeping it out of sight is good as ignorance is bliss. Garage or quality car cover. When I first got my car I saw a John Lewis delivery guy almost fall over scoping the car sitting outside.

Gap insurance not from an Audi dealer for example Ala gives peace of mind. Thankfully horror stories of break ins are rare. Not that far away a couple of S3s went awol and a dealer suffered theft of a golf interior on the same night.

Just make sure you enjoy every moment in the car!


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Electrical engineer here: I wish people would realize the literal impossibility of "hotwiring" a modern smartkey car without the key. Sure there are people who have managed to build devices that pick up your key's signal from your bedroom and make the car think it's near. The solution to this is a small faraday cage, very inexpensive online, to keep your key in at night or when you're away. Again, note these attacks aren't spoofing a key (this is mathematically impossible), but are bridging the distance between the car and key to make the key and car think they're close to each other.

Just to get into the car, the chassis control module is sending dozens of AES256-encrypted challenge/response requests to the fob, which it has to answer correctly each time. Then to start the engine this sequence is basically transferred into the engine control module, which also authenticates directly with the key system to even begin to fuel the engine.

The only way to steal a car like this is with a key-distance-spoofing scheme (so get a faraday cage), or to put it onto a flatbed. At that point, just accept bad luck, file an insurance claim and get over it.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

another common way is replacing the car ECU with uncoded one and paired key


----------



## HAPPY DAZE (Apr 13, 2019)

This is ours would not be without it anywhere, you have to get the knack of fitting it as i tended to hit the mirror at first but now it can be fitted in seconds, you will only need the small one.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

HAPPY DAZE said:


> This is ours would not be without it anywhere, you have to get the knack of fitting it as i tended to hit the mirror at first but now it can be fitted in seconds, you will only need the small one.


That isn't a TTS though is it? It's very very tight on a TTS wheel.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Whilst on the subject of security, does anyone else have issues with the keyless entry deactivation process? For me it takes about 5 attempts to get it to work.

The procedure, lock using key fob, then within 5 seconds hold the key fob against the drivers door handle sensor for a couple of seconds. Then to check I wait at least 15 seconds before pulling the handle.

Faulty or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## smh (Jun 27, 2017)

I thought that you used the key fob lock and then pressed the lock button on the handle within 5 seconds rather than having to do this second step with the key?

I'm still waiting for my TT with advanced key to arrive but I have been very interesting in this functionality myself.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

smh said:


> I thought that you used the key fob lock and then pressed the lock button on the handle within 5 seconds rather than having to do this second step with the key?
> 
> I'm still waiting for my TT with advanced key to arrive but I have been very interesting in this functionality myself.


You are absolutely right, thank you. In the excitement of getting behind the wheel, I clearly did not read the supplement sheet properly.

Enjoy your TT when it arrives, such a great car whatever spec your getting.


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

That is what I do every time I park the car up, gives a little bit extra peace of mind.


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

Heath said:


> That is what I do every time I park the car up, gives a little bit extra peace of mind.


Is this only for advanced key, or for general keyless locking?


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

The advanced key. Didn't want it but came as part of comfort and sound package.


----------



## sadams0 (Sep 10, 2017)

Thanks for the replies here ppl - appreciated.

The points about general physical security understood (e.g. garaging, use of "anti ram posts") and obviously there are a range of THREATS ("joyriders"; pro car thieves) with varying levels of RISK associated - which can change depending on circumstances

e.g. on my driveway vs left overnight at a train station car park

I'm quite persuaded by @macaddict111's arguments re: 


> the literal impossibility of "hotwiring" a modern smartkey car without the key


If this is the case then what extra value is there in using a steering lock?



macaddict111 said:


> Electrical engineer here: I wish people would realize the literal impossibility of "hotwiring" a modern smartkey car without the key. Sure there are people who have managed to build devices that pick up your key's signal from your bedroom and make the car think it's near. The solution to this is a small faraday cage, very inexpensive online, to keep your key in at night or when you're away. Again, note these attacks aren't spoofing a key (this is mathematically impossible), but are bridging the distance between the car and key to make the key and car think they're close to each other.
> 
> Just to get into the car, the chassis control module is sending dozens of AES256-encrypted challenge/response requests to the fob, which it has to answer correctly each time. Then to start the engine this sequence is basically transferred into the engine control module, which also authenticates directly with the key system to even begin to fuel the engine.
> 
> The only way to steal a car like this is with a key-distance-spoofing scheme (so get a faraday cage), or to put it onto a flatbed. At that point, just accept bad luck, file an insurance claim and get over it.


----------



## sadams0 (Sep 10, 2017)

Quick bump up for this one.

Any further thoughts on the need (or not) for security devices?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

here in Italy we say that _preventing is better than curing_.... :lol:

I saw this _ghost immobiliser _by Autowatch and it looks very promising, unfortunately I did not find any workshop offering this solution here....


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Steering locks are just window dressing. A crime prevention officer told me he's had to talk to numerous people who had one fitted, yet the car still got nicked. So, you secure your house - properly. Most people don't do a thing, yet spend £50k on a car and don't even have a decent house alarm/security system installed... Get a key safe bolted to wall (hide it) and if someone is prepared to risk aggravated burglary (v rare), just give them the keys and tell them to feck off. It's just a car. If it's insured and you have GAP, WTF... and yes, I have had a car stolen, so know it's grief, but you soon get over it when the cheque arrives.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Some of us in cities don't have a drive way though we are in apartments so have to park it in our residential car parking space of which I can not see out of a window from my flat (other than by looking through door entry system as my parking spot is right opposite our apartment entrance) and we can't instal our own CCTV or barriers, so if a steering wheel lock is pointless (you can get one from Argos for only £35) then the only way is a faraday bag/wallet(?)

But If you go and lock your car then walk off and these criminals are standing nearby doing there dodgy technical stuff they are going to take the car anyway arnt they 

So this is making me sure I need to sort gap insurance out (I think you can do it up to 30 days of purchasing your car)


----------



## spidey3 (Aug 13, 2019)

I don't know how things are there in the UK, but here in the US, there is almost no theft of modern vehicles that have immobilizer style keys. Yes it is possible to use scanners, etc., but really there's just too much hassle / risk involved for the thief. Instead mostly they steal older cars (pre-1998) that are can be slim-jimmed / hotwired. Given the low value, they are usually not sold whole or chopped for parts; rather they are used in the commission of other crimes (burglary, robbery, drug dealing, etc.).

There are some new car thefts, but they are rare, committed mostly by organized crime rings, mostly directly against dealerships. These usually involve identity theft or other credit fraud to trick the dealer into a bogus financing arrangement. Even this is on the sharp decline, as dealers, financing companies, and state motor vehicle departments get stricter about ID checks at purchase.

Even carjacking has declined significantly, owing to law changes that make it difficult to sell the stolen vehicle or its parts, and greater public awareness.

The vast majority of remaining theft cases seem now to be crimes of opportunity:

 Key left in the vehicle / windows open. This happens surprisingly often, especially in warmer locations.[/*]
 Driver leaves the vehicle with key inside and the engine running.[/*]
 Smash and grab theft of valuables left in the vehicle.[/*]

So, I know that it is terrible to think about the possibility of your beloved car being stolen, but it's probably better to just spring for better insurance, and to think carefully about what you leave in the car, and how you store your keys...


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Ive gone and purchased one of these to be on the safe side:

https://www.autoexpress.co.uk/accessori ... ckers-2018


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

wlondoner said:


> Some of us in cities don't have a drive way though we are in apartments so have to park it in our residential car parking space of which I can not see out of a window from my flat (other than by looking through door entry system as my parking spot is right opposite our apartment entrance) and we can't instal our own CCTV or barriers, so if a steering wheel lock is pointless (you can get one from Argos for only £35) then the only way is a faraday bag/wallet(?)
> 
> But If you go and lock your car then walk off and these criminals are standing nearby doing there dodgy technical stuff they are going to take the car anyway arnt they
> 
> So this is making me sure I need to sort gap insurance out (I think you can do it up to 30 days of purchasing your car)


Not sure if you realise it but your car is probably at far lower risk of theft than one parked on someone's private driveway. For the very simple reason that the thief can't easily associate your car with your apartment. Unless, that is, he has a detailed knowledge of the location/residents, which is pretty unlikely. You say that your parking space is "opposite the entrance to your apartment" but the thieves have no way of knowing that, so they will always choose an easier target where they _know for sure_ where the key is. (I am sort of assuming here that your car park space isn't labelled "Apartment 24" or whatever!)

So, in general, the thief doesn't know which apartment to stand outside (with a relay device, in the case of keyless entry) or break into (to get the conventional key). From this point of view, the bigger the block of flats you live in, the better. You may be at much greater risk of your car being vandalised, or accidentally damaged by other residents, but the risk of it being stolen is extremely low. Yes, I guess they could follow you home etc, but that is a bit paranoid imo, and not worth worrying about.

By all means get a cheapo Faraday pouch if it makes you feel better (I assume you have keyless entry) but I wouldn't bother with a steering wheel lock. GAP insurance is a good idea anyway (covers your car being written off too) and is 'cheap as chips', relatively speaking.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for the advice

I meant the car is in front of the main entrance to our appartment block, but my actual apartment is away at the back up a few floors so yes even harder to locate me lol. You made some good points there.
And there are cameras so that may put some off too.

Is Gapinsurance recommended for cars over 3 years?


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

macaddict111 said:


> Electrical engineer here: I wish people would realize the literal impossibility of "hotwiring" a modern smartkey car without the key. Sure there are people who have managed to build devices that pick up your key's signal from your bedroom and make the car think it's near. The solution to this is a small faraday cage, very inexpensive online, to keep your key in at night or when you're away. Again, note these attacks aren't spoofing a key (this is mathematically impossible), but are bridging the distance between the car and key to make the key and car think they're close to each other.
> 
> Just to get into the car, the chassis control module is sending dozens of AES256-encrypted challenge/response requests to the fob, which it has to answer correctly each time. Then to start the engine this sequence is basically transferred into the engine control module, which also authenticates directly with the key system to even begin to fuel the engine.
> 
> The only way to steal a car like this is with a key-distance-spoofing scheme (so get a faraday cage), or to put it onto a flatbed. At that point, just accept bad luck, file an insurance claim and get over it.


You're not in living in the UK - over here there's been a massive surge in keyless thefts and it is now the most common way a car is stolen. As to saying, oh well, it's insured, get over it - you wouldn't be saying that if you had your car stolen. It's happened to me once and it was not an experience I ever want to have again. Nothing but grief and costs you much more than just an insurance excess. The best way to protect your car is to lock it up in a garage out of site, or concrete in steel posts on your drive way, which I have now - they just fold flat after I unlock them. Oh and don't get a car with keyless entry!


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Heath said:


> The advanced key. Didn't want it but came as part of comfort and sound package.


Pretty sure you can disable the keyless entry? Else, fit a kill switch and hide it well.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

So for those of us who are new the the MK3 and like me a bit silly - keyless entry meaning you just go near your car and it opens if you have key on you?

But my friends BMW (it was old though 2004) got stolen after "buyers" came to look at it the day before must of done something when my friend opened the door with the remote key signal then they came back the next day and drove it straight off the drive!

Can this happen in a TT?


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

wlondoner said:


> So for those of us who are new the the MK3 and like me a bit silly - keyless entry meaning you just go near your car and it opens if you have key on you?
> 
> But my friends BMW (it was old though 2004) got stolen after "buyers" came to look at it the day before must of done something when my friend opened the door with the remote key signal then they came back the next day and drove it straight off the drive!
> 
> Can this happen in a TT?


First question: correct. What is generically known as keyless entry, Audi call the Advanced Key. Audi also have 'Keyless Go', which means you have a conventional remote lock/unlock key, but you also get a Start/Stop button, so no need to put the key in an ignition slot to start it. This is a nice compromise.

Second question: No idea! I have never heard of that before and without knowing more details it is difficult to comment. Some sort of wizzo scanner? I have heard of a few examples when a prospective buyer turned up to view a car and asked if he could "just sit in the driver's seat for a minute ... for whatever reason (with the engine on)". Foolish owner said "Yeah, fine" and the thief just drove off! Be a tricky insurance claim, that one....


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't think I have the advanced key. Guessing that was optional extra. Thank

I am rather concerned about security now, I didn't really have to worry when I had a MINI
I've purchased that pouch thing but don't think it would apply to my car if it doesn't have the advanced key. So confused! Lol


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

If they want the car they will take it. Anything to deter theft is better than nothing; Security camera; House good door locks with alarm with zoning; Steering lock with key in separate location; Faraday bag for keyless. And good neighbours who all look out for each other.

Anyone here got a Tracker fitted?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

still very interested in _Autowatch Ghost Immobiliser_, unfortunately here no chance to install it :x


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

I'd scrap all that stuff and just get a Autowatch ghost immobiliser, it's brilliant and not hackable. With trackers they can just block the signal and find it quickly with a quick scan.

Steering wheel locks are probably still worth having but it's more of a deterrent than an actual security lock since it's so easy to cut or pick lock.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

just for curiosity, how much does autogost cost?


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

kevin#34 said:


> just for curiosity, how much does autogost cost?


It should cost £399, no more or less as the manufacturer has set a fixed cost including instillation


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, thanks&#8230;


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

Macauley said:


> I'd scrap all that stuff and just get a Autowatch ghost immobiliser, it's brilliant and not hackable. With trackers they can just block the signal and find it quickly with a quick scan.
> 
> Steering wheel locks are probably still worth having but it's more of a deterrent than an actual security lock since it's so easy to cut or pick lock.


Yeah I was actually looking at this today after someone else recommended it to me. Seems to be a no brainer really.


----------

